
Bitcoin  $520 as the entire digital currency economy races towards a $10bn cap - Sealy
https://twitter.com/magnr/status/736852659907481600
======
mark_l_watson
I use Bitcoin as an easy way to donate money to my Gnu Social host, open
source, etc.

Convenient, and blockchain as a wider technology looks great, but I would not
view Bitcoin as an investment vehicle.

------
nikolay
There's a pump before every dump...

